# Minty is now a teenager



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Happy 13th Birthday, Minty.










Today's birthday photo shoot has been postponed until next weekend, but here is a photo of the birthday girl in her younger days.










Minty is a second generation breeding for us, and we feel blessed to have such longevity in our lines.
Minty's mum, Magic, was 14 when she went to the bridge, and Magic's parents were both in their 14th year when they passed on.
Added to this, Kamo, Magic's brother, made it to 14 1/2, so we hope Minty has many good months and possibly years left to enjoy yet.

Thank you for the love and joy you have brought to our lives, Minty.....


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

<span style="color: #FF99FF">Happy Birthday Minty! </span> 
Hope you have a fun filled day and lots of treats on your special day. 
wow, she is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Minty!!!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy birthday, Minty!


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy birthday Minty hopefully you have a fun filled day with lots of toys and yummy treats!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

love Love LOVE the Teenagers! 

Happy Birthday Minty!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I can't believe I missed this before. Happy (belated) Birthday, Minty. I hope you have many more wonderful years!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Waiting for new pictures of the latest teenager of the board!


----------

